# combien de ram pour confort d'utilisation sur ibook ?



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir

l'offre MIPE offre au total 512 Mo de ram sur les ibooks

est ce suffisant pour un bon confort d'utilisation ?

ou vaut mieux vraiment aller taper dans le giga a moins qu'on ne voit pas vraiment de difference a dela de 512? ( a moins vraiment de lancer des applications tres lourdes ? )


----------



## Zane (26 Octobre 2004)

512 est deja confortable, je pense que pour etre bien a l'aise fo taper dans du 768, la t'es trankilou.
Apres pour taper dans le Go, a toi de voir ce que tu comptes faire avec ton iBook... mais bon voit deja avec les 512


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2004)

Aucun interêt d'avoir un giga


----------



## Memnoch (26 Octobre 2004)

Au départ je suis tenté de dire, plus y en a mieux c'est.
D'un autre coté si tu ne fais pas de lourdes applications simultanément, le Go est inutile.


----------



## Friskies (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Sur mon iBook (je l'ai depuis 3 mois) j'ai 768 Mo. Très largement suffisant. J'en suis très contente. Cela me permet de lancer Photoshop, Word, Safari et Illustrator avec iTunes qui joue derrière sans souci (heureusement !) mais surtout de ne l'éteindre que très rarement. Il est presque tjs en veille quand je ne l'utilise pas. De temps en temps je l'éteins mais la gestion de la mémoire est plutôt performante. Si tu n'utilises pas de logiciels demandant bp de ressources (iMovie par exemple ça rame un peu si je veux traiter de gros fichiers) je pense que 512 est suffisant.


----------



## Emmanuelion (26 Octobre 2004)

Hello !

G4/800/12 pouces avec 640 Mo de RAM
Confortable : ce qui me prend le plus de ressources, c'est Néooffice, très gourmand en mémoire.
Jamais eu de saturation.

512 Mo semblent alors être largement suffisants pour une utilisation même intensive sur un ibook.


----------



## fubiz (26 Octobre 2004)

Ca tombe bien j'ai commandé un iBook 512mo de ram et je m'inquietais si c'était un peu juste...
Parce que j'ai tendance à ouvrir en même temps photoshop, ftp, firefox, itunes etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

voici l'utilisation de mon futur ibook 1.33 Ghz:

- mix multitache bureautique + zik + internet + divers genre iphoto... = 60% du temps

- mix multitache photoshop (+ zik) = 15%

- mix multitache photoshop + quark xpress (+ zik) = 15%

- dvd = 10%

j'imagine que photoshop et quark, faudrait opter pour 768 ou vraiment comme vous dites, 512 c bien ?

merci


(j'imagine que le mac os gere mieux ses ressources que winXP)


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2004)

on va prendre le problème différement combien peux tu dépenser ?
(sinon 512 c'est suffisant  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

vu la baisse des prix, 1400-1500¤ desormais


sauf si les pb sont renouveles en janvier


----------



## drs (28 Octobre 2004)

salut

 je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que vous sur le 1Go de RAM.

 Mon portable (voir signature), me sert à la fois de poste bureautique (office, internet) que de banc de montage video, et de station de travail audio (cubase, spark...).

 Pour de la video en DV et surtout pour l'audio avec cubase (effets, plug ins, et surtout les VSTi), 1 Go ne sont pas négligeable...

 En meme temps, je bosse avec 256 Mo  Pas encore trouvé les sous pour acheter ma barette de 512 (car je n'irais pas plus loin).

 Alex


----------



## BenHub (29 Octobre 2004)

SAlut,

je pense qu'un peu plus de 512 Mo est utile pour de l'utilisation intensive.

C'est mon cas actuellement, j'ai 512 Mo,
et je me ramasse plantage sur plantage de photoshop CS sur des images tif 16 bits/couches
donc bien lourdes, en doubles écran.
de plus pour mon utilisation 3D (Maya), c'est un peu mieux pour gérer les grosses bases et les multitudes de fenetres.

donc moi je pencherai bien vers le 1 Go voire plus....

mais jusqu'a present, je n'ai eu aucun probleme, pour de l'utulisation bureautique, surf, etc...
512 Mo, c'est bien.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Octobre 2004)

On peut survivre avec 256 Mo si on fait juste du traitement de texte, PowerPoint (pas taper !), éventuellement iTunes ou iPhoto ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Octobre 2004)

sur mon ibook 256 de ram pour appleworks itunes safari cela va ..


----------



## sweet (30 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous !!

Je pense que pour le choix de la quantité de RAM, la question est avant tout de savoir le prix qu'on est prêt a y mettre !!

Si tu as les moyens met-en le plus possible !! Plus t'en mettra et mieux ça sera, c'est une évidence.

Mais perso je pense que 512 Mo c'est un minimum pour travailler confortablement, alors si tu peut mettre plus n'hesite pas, ça ne sera que mieux !!   

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## julien (30 Octobre 2004)

il ne faut pas dire que le Go de RAM ne sert a rien. 
Certaines applis sont quasiment toujours lancées sur mon ibook mail, itunes, safari, aperçu, word, carnet d'adresses ... tout ça occupe déjà 512 Mo. Pour travailler sur des gros fichiers sous photoshop (la taille grimpe très vite !!!) je suis obligé de fermer ces applis même avec 640 Mo de Ram.

Donc d'après mon experience, 512 Mo pour le surf, la bureautique, iphoto, X11. Pour du traitement d'image, plus tu en as mieux c'est. Ceci dans une certaine limite : je ne perçois plus de différence a partir de 1,5 Go. De plus il est important d'éviter le swap sur un portable car la vitesse des disques dur le rend encore plus pénalisant que sur une config de bureau.


Le mieux est encore d'essayer. Mac osX est suffisament stable pour ne pas planter quand la limite est atteinte. J'ai tenu 6 mois avec 256 Mo et j'ai survécu 


A ce propos j'aimerais savoir si la barrette de 128 Mo "built-in" de mon ibookG3 800 peut être remplacée par une 512 ?


----------



## damien_t (30 Octobre 2004)

J'ai 768Mo et c'est assez confortable. J'aime bien avoir toutes mes applis ouvertes en même temps (en ce moment, une dizaine de finders, emacs, itunes, launchbar, une dizaine d'onglets dans firefox, quatres terminaux) et ça reste utilisable. Par contre, je dois un peu me limiter pour les applications lourdes (type Final Cut Pro, Photoshop, Garage Band) . Apres six mois passés sur l'ibook, j'aurais bien mis une barrette d'1Go en fin de compte...
Ce qui m'étonne plus par contre, c'est que la charge de la machine est toujours entre 1,5 et 2 et je vois pas trop comment c'est possible même en utilisation intensive.


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

en ce qui me concerne j'ai un iBook 14" 933mhz avec 640mo de Ram, le problème vient plus du manque de puissance de l'iBook que du manque de Ram... 
bien sur plus tu en as mieux c'est, mais je crois que la limite viendra plutôt de la puissance de ton processur avant le manque de Ram


----------



## esales (31 Octobre 2004)

Sur mon PB17' 1Ghz et lors de l'utilisation de NIKON View / NIKON Capture pour travailler sur des photos en NEF (RAW), les 1Go de RAM me sont utile.
J'ai fait des essais avec seulement 512 de RAM et l'ouverture du fichier, le passage d'un fichier à l'autre était grandement ralenti en 512 par rapport au 1Go.

Mais je pense que 512Mo suffisent sans problème pour tout faire fonctionner même au prix parfois de quelques ralentissements.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Friskies a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iBook (je l'ai depuis 3 mois) j'ai 768 Mo. Très largement suffisant. J'en suis très contente. Cela me permet de lancer Photoshop, Word, Safari et Illustrator avec iTunes qui joue derrière sans souci (heureusement !) mais surtout de ne l'éteindre que très rarement. Il est presque tjs en veille quand je ne l'utilise pas. De temps en temps je l'éteins mais la gestion de la mémoire est plutôt performante. Si tu n'utilises pas de logiciels demandant bp de ressources (iMovie par exemple ça rame un peu si je veux traiter de gros fichiers) je pense que 512 est suffisant.


Même réponse que Friskies (à croire qu'on est cousines  )
768 mo et je suis très à l'aise.
512 mo suffisent pour un usage de base mais tu pourrais te retrouver à l'étroit si tu as beaucoup d'applis gourmandes (genre Photoshop, iTunes, iMovie... etc.) qui tournent en même temps et que tu n'aimes pas allumer/éteindre ton iBook tout le temps.


----------



## sweet (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Même réponse que Friskies (à croire qu'on est cousines  )
> 768 mo et je suis très à l'aise.
> 512 mo suffisent pour un usage de base mais tu pourrais te retrouver à l'étroit si tu as beaucoup d'applis gourmandes (genre Photoshop, iTunes, iMovie... etc.) qui tournent en même temps et que tu n'aimes pas allumer/éteindre ton iBook tout le temps.



Hello !

Ma réponse un peu hors sujet, mais juste pour dire à Macounette que son "FUNKY MACGé" est génial !!

Allez voir c'est trop cool !!    :love:   

Salutations à tous et bravo Macounette !!

Chris.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Merci mais il n'est pas de moi !!! la page est l'oeuvre de JeanClaudeVanDamme, membre éminent de ce forum...   
J'ai juste choisi cette page car la zique me plaît (et j'avais d'abord lié directement sur le mp3 avant de le voir sur sa page  )

D'ailleurs y'a un thread dans le bar qui en parle


----------

